# Toronto Gig Alert - Martin Loomer & the Orange Devils Big Band, Jan. 13th



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

*Martin Loomer & The Orange Devils Big Band* return to the *Monarch Tavern in Toronto* on January 13th/2014 with another exciting night of music by Duke Ellington, Fletcher Henderson, Jimmie Lunceford, Benny Carter, Count Basie and many more! Sets start at 7:30 p.m.

Martin is the foremost proponent of acoustic rhythm guitar playing in Canada. Come and hear how his 4 to the bar playing drives this hard swinging big band.

Come early - the Monarch is a great place to eat/drink/hang and space is limited! There's room to dance in front of the band too!

Here's a track from our last appearance:

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/merlin-williams/in-a-mellotone[/SOUNDCLOUD]


ODBB saxes by Merlin Williams, on Flickr

Martin Loomer - leader/guitar/arrangements
Rita Di Ghent - vocals
Merlin Williams - lead alto sax/soprano sax/clarinet/arrangements
Tom Skublics - featured clarinet soloist/alto sax/baritone sax
Andy Ballantyne - tenor sax/clarinet
Kira Payne - alto sax/tenor sax/clarinet
Alex Kundakcioglu - lead cornet
Brigham Phillips - cornet
John MacLeod - cornet
William Carn - trombone
Scott Suttie - trombone
Richard Whiteman - piano
Rob Uffen - bass
Kevin Coady - drums


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Now that was enjoyable, if you just wanted to sit back close your eyes and sip on something smooth and relaxing and listen that would make a nice evening or if your mood was into dance night you could go that way, with music like this either way works, then again maybe your mood would take you both ways and you would have an exceptional night out.


----------

